# Took one ride, requested myself, gave myself a 5 star, and rating went down?



## aLLpLaY (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't driven in about a year. Thought I might go out for New Years this year. I got all my paperwork back up to date last month. Last week I requested myself using my tablet from the rider app, accepted the ride, and drove up the street to the store. Dropped myself off, and ended the trip, minimum fare.

Before I started, my rating was 4.88. This week when I looked at my rating, I took 1 trip and my rating was 4.86? WTF? I gave myself 5 stars. On the driver app my number of 5 star ratings even went up by 1, so I didn't miss-click.

I did get a request at the end of my one trip that I didn't accept. Does not accepting trips affect your rating now? If not, Ubers rating system is ****ED UP something serious.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

As days go by ratings drop off... depending on the time period selected your 365 day moves very little, your 30 day or 7 day move more.. so your rating can go up or down depending if a five star or a one star drops off.

I assume you are looking at your 365 if you haven't driven all year...

If you only do one ride Uber won't show you a rating to protect the passenger

Anything over 4.8 is fantastic


----------



## aLLpLaY (Dec 31, 2014)

I haven't driven in about a year, aside from the 1 five star trip I gave myself...how would that still affect my 30 day / 7 day rating? Shouldn't both be a five?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

If you only do one ride Uber won't show you a rating to protect the passenger in case it was a one star ride and you want to go cause trouble


----------



## aLLpLaY (Dec 31, 2014)

It shows passengers a 4.9 since I used to drive uber last year. What I'm wondering is how in the hell would my rating go down when I rated myself a 5 star. Doesn't make sense to me if you go by month or week. Actually, I started New Years day last year and only did it for 2 months, so it's been 10months since I drove. So even if it was going by 365 days, how could my rating go down if I put 5 stars?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You would be familiar, perhaps, with Uber Math? Ya' know, the Mathematics that tells you that "lower rates means more money for the drivers"?


----------

